# smokeaholic



## chris_harper (Dec 16, 2006)

randy (gofish) made a comment in one of my threads about me being a smoking fool. i know he was just kidding, but i am a smokeaholic.  i want to smoke something everyday. i usually take my mom a plate to her work for her lunch, and she told me one day, "the next time you smoke something, let me know, and i will bring you some meat to smoke for us". (by us, she meant her and my step-dad.) she has said everything i have took her was delicious. she has sampled my brisket, chicken, different fatties, rump roast, and shoulder roast. i have it lucky in that i work two days a week. friday night and saturday night, from 11pm-11am. yes folks, i work 24 hours a week, and get paid for 36 hours. so i smoke all week, giving the smoker a break on the weekends. i have a few ideas to get my smoker tweaked perfect i just thought of. one i need to bend my deflector plate some. i think it would help alot to put a pan of water in the food chamber too. 
right now my deflector plate is welded to the end, just above the heat/smoke entrance, and just angles down. there is a gap under it and the bottom of the barrel. i think i need to bend it so that is comes off the end at an angle and then goes parallell to the bottom of the barrel. any thoughts on that? 

and a question: when i make an edit to a post, i don't see the "edited by <name> on <date>. but i have seen other posts by others that have it. why is that? on my motorcycle forums i am on, it shows to everyone. enough rambling for now. i need to do some stuff before i start my (short) work week.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 16, 2006)

i have notice the editing thing too and i believe it only shows that information if you edit after someone else posts.

on them mods, it sounds right to me.  it does not sound like anything you are doing can not be reversed if you do not like it.

let us know what happens.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2006)

Chris, to have the time to pursue what you enjoy is something to cherish. I work 45+ hours a week and it seems that I only get paid for 24 :P.  Bro. Buzzard is correct on the editing of posts. If you make an edit before someone posts a comment to your post, you won't see the "edited by <name> on <date>" but you will if you edit your post after a comment has been posted.


----------

